# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  महिलाओं में बेवफाई के लक्षण

## xman

आमतौर पर जब बेवफाई की बात आती है तो हमारे जेहन में पुरुषों का ख्याल आता है। लेकिन अब महिलाएं भी अपने पार्टनर के साथ बेवफाई करने में हिचकिचाती नहीं है। कई बार ऐसा होता है कि आपको उनके अंदर आने वाले बदलाव से इसका अंदेशा हो जाता है लेकिन आपके लिए इसको साबित करना मुश्किल हो जाता है तो आईए हम आपको बताते हैं महिलाओं में बेवफाई के लक्षण क्या होते हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*हम सिर्फ अच्छे दोस्त हैं*
जब आपका पार्टनर अपने दोस्त से लगातार मिले और ज्यादा से ज्यादा समय उसके साथ बिताए और पूछने पर यह कहे कि हम सिर्फ अच्छे दोस्त हैं तो हमारे बीच दोस्ती के अलवा कुछ भी नहीं है। यह महिलाओं में बेवफाई का सबसे बड़ा लक्षण हैं।

*आपकी बातों पर ध्यान न देना*
आपका पार्टनर आपसे जुड़ी हुई या आपकी कही हुई बातों पर ध्यान देना बंद कर दे और अपनी ही सपनों की दुनिया में खोए रहे तो जरा सावधान हो जाइए। हो सकता है कि आपका पार्टनर आपसे बेवफाई कर रहा हो।

*अचानक प्राईवेसी की मांग*
अब तक जो चीजें आप एक दूसरे की शेयर करते थे अचानक उसमें प्राइवेसी की जरूरत होना। जैसे ईमेल या फोन के पासवर्ड बदल देना, क्रेडिट कार्ड का बिल छिपाना। और जब आप जानकारी के लिए बिल मांगे तो नाराज होकर यह कहना कि तुम मुझ पर शक कर रहे हो। यह बेवफाई का संकेत है।

----------


## xman

*रात को देर से घर आना*
काम का बहाना करके रात के देर से घर आना और दबे पांव से कमरे में दाखिल हो। पूछने पर आपको डिस्टर्ब नहीं करने का बहाना बनाना।

*ज्यादा से ज्यादा समय इंटरनेट पर बिताना*
किसी भी नए रिश्*ते की शुरआत ज्यादा से ज्यादा बातचीत से ही होती है। तो अगर आपका पार्टनर ज्यादा समय इंटरनेट पर चैटिंग करे तो यह खतरे की घंटी हो सकती है आपके लिए। 

*फोन पर देर तक बात करना*
अगर आपका पार्टनर फोन पर ज्यादा समय बिताने लगे और अचानक आपके कमरे में आते ही फोन कट कर देना और कॉल डिलीट  कर देना। पूछने पर नाराज होकर कहे कि चाहो तो मेरा फोन चेक कर लो।

----------


## xman

*लगातार नए दोस्त की बात करना*
अगर आपका पार्टनर आपके साथ रहते हुए अपने नए दोस्त के बारे में कुछ ज्यादा बातें करता है। इसका मतलब है कि वो उसकी तरफ आकर्षित हो रहा है। 

*रोज की दिनचर्या में बदलाव*
रात को देर तक काम करना, अलग-अलग टाइम पर ऑफिस जाना। किसी छोटे से काम को जरूरत से ज्यादा समय देना।

*खुद में बदलाव करना*
जरूरत से ज्यादा समय शीशे के सामने बीताना, अपने हेयर स्टाइल या कपड़े पहनने के ढंग में बदलाव लाना। 

*आपके दोस्तों व परिवार वालों के बीच असहज महसूस करना*
जब कोई महिला आपके दोस्तों व परिवार वालों के बीच खुद को असहज महसूस करती है और उनसे बात करने में कतराती है तो हो सकता है कि वो आपसे बेवफाई कर रही है।

----------


## gill1313

मित्र् मर्दों के भी यही लक्षण हैं | 
हा हा हा ........................?

----------


## Krishna

> मित्र् मर्दों के भी यही लक्षण हैं | 
> हा हा हा ........................?



हा हा हा ... सही बात भाई .... || 

शुभ प्रभा |

----------

